# SAN SALVADOR - the capital of El Salvador (the smallest country in Central America)



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Museo Militar de El Salvador by CAMARO27, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/camaro27









http://www.flickr.com/photos/balam/6146020534/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/esaumenjivar/7902915526/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsandovalsv/7815823196/


Lifestyle La Gran Via by CAMARO27, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/balam/7903114760/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clapperstudio/8218719347/


Edificio Corporativo AVANTE by CAMARO27, on Flickr









by Marlon Flores


















by Alejandro Coreas


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by Alejandro Coreas








by Alejandro Coreas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8245286021/

Istore Multiplaza El Salvador by Clapper Studio, on Flickr


 La Gran Vìa by arturotreminio, on Flickr


 La Gran Vìa by arturotreminio, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Lifestyle Center  by CAMARO27, on Flickr




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/camaro27


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/camaro27









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elsalvador-artrem/page1/


Plaza El Salvador del Mundo by arturotreminio, on Flickr


Palacio de la Cultura y las Artes by arturotreminio, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by Rodet7









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuilafotografia/8010979077/


 Tecla by CAMARO27, on Flickr


 Tecla by CAMARO27, on Flickr




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/camaro27


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wilber-elsalvador


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG!!! I always thought that the Central America countries were very poor and horrible all like Haiti, but I see that El Salvador is different. Congratulatios! Beautiful city =D


----------

